# Bigger bottles or more bottles vs backpack hydration to reduce stress on back?



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a bad low back. I try not to bring too much water in my hydration pack, and I tighten the waist strap to try and put some of the weight bearing into my waist rather than my back. Still, I bet I'd be better off without the weight on my back.

My full suspension bike, like many, does not have the usual, or what was common in the old days, two water bottle bolt attachment points. Are there larger water bottle cages, and/or bottles that I could use to increase the volume of a single bottle? I also have an adapter from a pervious bike to put another bottle hanging off my seatpost, but I am wondering if I can first increase the capacity of the one spot on my bike. I have a Medium 2013 Giant AX1 29. Has anybody else used a significantly larger water bottle and/or water bottle cage system on their bike? I know there are limitations to what you can fit, just wondering if anybody has tried anything and how did it work.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

HI Sir! Glad to hear the back pain isn't keeping you from riding but sorry you have back pain  .. I don't know the best or if there is a best way to tackle the quantity of water problem you are having but water is important for sure! here are a few of my suggestions:

1) even though you don't have mounting points for a bottle cage doesn't mean you can't mount one or two cages on the down tube, handle bar or seat:
a) VO Bottle Cage Clamp 
b) Twofish Quick Cage Adapter > Accessories > Hydration > Water Bottle Cages | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
c) Problem Solvers Clamp-Onbottle Mount > Accessories > Hydration > Water Bottle Cages | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

2) A seat mounted rack and a container to carry extra water
a) Voyager Seat Post Bicycle Rear Rack - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts 
b) Voyager Flex Max Bicycle Trunk Bag with Rack - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

3) https://www.gasbike.net/images_products/2690_big.jpg

4) A trail dog companion that can be outfitted with a packpack harness for water and food( i'm going to do this to my 4year old Lab soon)

5) CamelBak | Hydration Packs, Vests & Handhelds for Distance Running


----------

